# Match striker/dispenser ADV.



## georgeoj (Oct 26, 2012)

When poking in strange places for crude fruit jars, Sometimes there are big surprises. The fish would hang on the wall with matches in the red part and a striker just above. I have not been able to get information on the theater. There is a penciled date on the reverse of NOV. 1913.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 26, 2012)

Close up of the lettering.


----------



## epackage (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool piece for sure...


----------



## LC (Oct 26, 2012)

That is pretty neat , that is the first thing I have ever seen that was given out by a theater . I would not have thought them to hand out complimentary items .


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 26, 2012)

I do not think that the fish was given away. It would have hung on a wall at the theater and the matches that were in it were the complimentary items. It would have been common to have a smoke during an intermission at the theater. This would have been a theater where live entertainment was provided on a stage.
 george


----------



## LC (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh , okay George , still a neat item regardless .


----------



## timepeeks (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi georgeoj,
 very cool piece.  If you want to sell it, I may be interested. email me if you want to sell
 jodetta


> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> I do not think that the fish was given away. It would have hung on a wall at the theater and the matches that were in it were the complimentary items. It would have been common to have a smoke during an intermission at the theater. This would have been a theater where live entertainment was provided on a stage.
> george





> I do not think that the fish was given away. It would have hung on a wall at the theater and the matches that were in it were the complimentary items. It would have been common to have a smoke during an intermission at the theater. This would have been a theater where live entertainment was provided on a stage.
> george


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2012)

great find!


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 27, 2012)

jodetta,
 I do not expect to offer this one for sale. It is not only a very nice item that can be hung on the wall, it is from a city only five miles from here. My one weakness is very crude fruit jars but it would take a very good, very crude jar to have a chance of prying the fish off my wall.
 George


----------



## Asterx (Oct 27, 2012)

> When poking in strange places for crude fruit jars


 
 Where were you poking around for fruit jars when you found this?

 Nice find by the way!


----------

